# Opensprinkler



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

Does anyone use them? I had the old version and loved it, then it got hit by lightning and got the new version last July under an upgrade deal and only paid $90 something.

I don't see many people mention them or talk about them in an of the online lawn care communities.

The one thing I would like to get figured out is the zimmerman method for adjusting how long each zone runs.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Gibby said:


> Does anyone use them? I had the old version and loved it, then it got hit by lightning and got the new version last July under an upgrade deal and only paid $90 something.
> 
> I don't see many people mention them or talk about them in an of the online lawn care communities.
> 
> The one thing I would like to get figured out is the zimmerman method for adjusting how long each zone runs.


It looks somewhat similar to the other "online" irrigation controllers out there. You are more than welcomed to write up a review and post it here as I am sure there are many members here that would be interested in your thoughts :thumbup:


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm interested in this product also. Anybody else got any thoughts on it? I'd like a smart sprinkler system but I need 18 zones. The other brands I've found would require 2 units but this one has that nice expansion add on and the price is much better than going the other route. I'm not interested in conserving water as I'm on a well, but would like some of the smart features.

@Gibby
Are you still using it?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Gibby


----------



## wafflesngravy (Apr 8, 2019)

Thanks G-Man.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Click on the blue hovering box with the name to make it do the mention.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

wafflesngravy said:


> I'm interested in this product also. Anybody else got any thoughts on it? I'd like a smart sprinkler system but I need 18 zones. The other brands I've found would require 2 units but this one has that nice expansion add on and the price is much better than going the other route. I'm not interested in conserving water as I'm on a well, but would like some of the smart features.
> 
> @Gibby
> Are you still using it?


Yes I am still using and love it.


----------



## tech182 (Jun 8, 2019)

I've been using it as well for nearly 5 years! Love it!! Although the Zimmerman adjustment method has been failing me lately. Lots of days where it reports a 0% water level, when it should be watering.


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@tech182 make sure you have updated firmware. Wunderground API went away.


----------

